# Dont care what anyone says....



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I after much thought and deliberation, I've come to the conclusion that for me , at least, peanut butter and jelly is much better if it's on toast. I'm not opposed to fresh bread or crackers, but warm toast is the way forward. 
So there! Take that!!!


----------



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

Tree Man said:


> I after much thought and deliberation, I've come to the conclusion that for me , at least, peanut butter and jelly is much better if it's on toast. I'm not opposed to fresh bread or crackers, but warm toast is the way forward.
> So there! Take that!!!


You're wrong, it's butter and blackberry jam on toast, but I'll let it slide. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## kasperthelost (Oct 28, 2020)

I agree most sandwiches are better on toast...

Sent from my SM-A805F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Toast with melted butter, peanut butter and blackberry jam! 


Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Toast with butter AND warmed up Apple or Pear butter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

wolfboi823 said:


> You're wrong, it's butter and blackberry jam on toast, but I'll let it slide.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Now blackberry jam is next level, ill admit, but standard PB and J is better on toast


----------



## wolfboi823 (May 11, 2021)

Tree Man said:


> Now blackberry jam is next level, ill admit, but standard PB and J is better on toast


Fair enough

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Nope peanut butter and cut bananas on toast is where it's at

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I agree, but you need something to drink to go along with it. Peanut butter and honey on toast isn’t bad either.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> I agree, but you need something to drink to go along with it. Peanut butter and honey on toast isn’t bad either.


Always cold milk

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Sheesh! Bunch of amateurs! Fool's Gold Loaf all the way. If it was good enough for Elvis, it's good enough for me!









Peanut butter, banana and bacon sandwich - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Chumps probably use Jiffy peanut butter too, instead of making your own!


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Well just call me "Chump757". 

I use Jiffy and it's the chunky one

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

the woman likes the toast i stick with the regular/raw/soft/un toasted/whatever for PBnJ toast is for butter and Any kind of Jam


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Peanut butter and..... yeah.. like my house burnt down and I got nothing to eat.....

Have a proper lunch/dinner. Meat and potatoes were put on this earth for a reason.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Sean Khan said:


> Peanut butter and..... yeah.. like my house burnt down and I got nothing to eat.....
> 
> Have a proper lunch/dinner. Meat and potatoes were put on this earth for a reason.


You're a crazy person

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Buttered slightly burnt toast, haggis & chunky peanut butter fur me! Smooth peanut butter's defnitly fur wimps & gumsie people! 😉


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

_*Yeah, blackberry jam is a winner alright. Wake me when we get around to avocado toast ... rye of course.*_


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Sean Khan said:


> Peanut butter and..... yeah.. like my house burnt down and I got nothing to eat.....
> 
> Have a proper lunch/dinner. Meat and potatoes were put on this earth for a reason.


Agree on the meat and potatoes, but peanuts were also put here for a reason. And a good peanut butter is hard to beat. Especially one ground right from the peanuts with nothing else added. We have a store here that has a dedicated grinder, you drop bulk peanuts in and get really great stuff out.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Good Grief! I hate it when the Forum gets all controversial. Y'all play nice.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

I do have peanut butter.... but only with crackers. And those crackers are less and less likely to be found. The new crackers are for people who like to watch their health... which means they SUCK. Diet this, diet that....

I can't stand bread. I can stand toast but only with scrambled eggs. With peanut butter, toast/bread is just awful. As for jellies and jams.... I am not an Englishman (though often mistaken for one). I only have red jello with vanilla ice-cream. That I like.



High Desert Flipper said:


> We have a store here that has a dedicated grinder


Yes, there are places where they will grind anything you give them. Usually to extract the oil. Very useful places. I get my olive oil for cooking that way. Will they grind a paste? I guess some might. Or I can use a kitchen blender.

See at 3:47... squeezing out fresh oil in the bazaar. I think it's coconut oil....


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Okay I am going to take you to the 'Next Level' my culinary infants!! Peanut Butter and Blackberry Jam......FRENCH TOAST! Elvis had a version, Reagan had a version, The Duke had a version, and Mo has a version.
Step One: Make your PB and J.
Step Two: Dip it in your egg and light cream batter.
Step Three: Fry it up and don't get distracted by any personal feelings in regards to the Quasi War.
Step Four: Drench with Salted Butter and Maple Syrup.
Step Five: Send a Thank You Note and your best Custom Slingshot Frame to Mo!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Think my blood sugar went up just reading through this again..


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

I only gave Mo a Like because I am convinced he is joking.



MOJAVE MO said:


> Elvis had a version


Which killed him.


----------



## Karloshi (Apr 6, 2021)

As a Brit i will give you these 2 words of wisdom... Crisps sandwiches! 
White bread, butter and crisp flavour of your choice. If you want to be adventurous add ketchup.

For the Americans crisps translates as chips

For a 2nd option Chip butty... This means bread and butter and chips (what Americans call fries only thicker).

3rd option: Marmite on toast


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Sean Khan said:


> I only gave Mo a Like because I am convinced he is joking.
> 
> 
> Which killed him.


It is common knowledge out in these parts that Elvis is still alive!


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

If it's not crunchy peanut butter and STRAWBERRY jam it's just a sandwich. Gotta have an LBJ dish of ice cream and bacon on the side.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

And while your at it deep fry the whole thing!


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> It is common knowledge out in these parts that Elvis is still alive!


Yes he was abducted off the toilet by Aliens and probed for humanity's secret.

He now lives in Little Rock, Ar. And runs a Waffle House.



Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Okay I am going to take you to the 'Next Level' my culinary infants!! Peanut Butter and Blackberry Jam......FRENCH TOAST! Elvis had a version, Reagan had a version, The Duke had a version, and Mo has a version.
> Step One: Make your PB and J.
> Step Two: Dip it in your egg and light cream batter.
> Step Three: Fry it up and don't get distracted by any personal feelings in regards to the Quasi War.
> ...


I'm in!!


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Stankard757 said:


> He now lives in Little Rock, Ar. And runs a Waffle House.


Naw... he faked his own death and ran off to Pakistan and UK....






No wait... it's this guy...


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Karloshi said:


> As a Brit i will give you these 2 words of wisdom... Crisps sandwiches!
> White bread, butter and crisp flavour of your choice. If you want to be adventurous add ketchup.
> 
> For the Americans crisps translates as chips
> ...


As a fellow Brit I’m with you on this except for option 3

You can shove that right up your ….. (you either love it or hate it)
And for the Antipodeans calling it Vegimite doesn’t change anything.

If you want to take crisps (chips) to the next level try Hula Hoops (no idea what that translates to in American)
And next level plus, fill the Hula Hoops with soft cheese.

Hula Hoops - Wikipedia


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I’m only passing this on in case there are some adventurous individuals who want to try this. There is a small restaurant close by that puts PEANUT BUTTER on hamburgers.🤦‍♂️


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Tag said:


> I’m only passing this on in case there are some adventurous individuals who want to try this. There is a small restaurant close by that puts PEANUT BUTTER on hamburgers.🤦‍♂️


I think I have heard of that monstrosity! Un-American or Over-American…..I can’t decide?!


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Tag said:


> I’m only passing this on in case there are some adventurous individuals who want to try this. There is a small restaurant close by that puts PEANUT BUTTER on hamburgers.


Oh that made my heart stop just thinking about it


Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

peanut butter....phooey! Hot black coffee and chocolate-chip cookies. Now that is what I call a treat.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> peanut butter....phooey! Hot black coffee and chocolate-chip cookies. Now that is what I call a treat.


The big question is if Black Coffee and Chocolate-Chip Cookies can sustain life!?


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

definatly,chocolate chip cookies are one of the ultimate survival foods,the black coffee is another although i do like a bit of cream in mine,unless i have a good cigar


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

skarrd said:


> the ultimate survival food


That would be Cat Food. It's got all the vitamins and minerals you need.

If it weren't for it giving you projectile-diarrhea and the fact it's non-kosher, I might have tried it. Yes it smells awful but better than dying, no? And no, I am being hypothetical, in case you wonder.... I have never been in a do or die situation... well once, when I had to defend myself from a mugger ... but not in this way. You don't need cat food when beating the snot out of a mugger.

BTW, I got this new cat food today and noticed THIS:









My cat is going to eat something the *Islamic* Republic won't let me eat. 

How did this even get past customs.....???? Or is it allowed for pets? Who knows....


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

dog food also,but ill stick with PBnJ,lol


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Chris!!! I want the last 20 minutes of my life back!!!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

chocolate cookies black coffee and a cigar?? Oh be still my heart!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

You guys are killing me, I love peanut butter but developed an allergy to it late in life at 41. I tried other "butters" like almond and cashew, but it ain't the same lol. 
On another note I like to add potato chips to my turkey sandwiches and occasionally to my mac and cheese


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

My youngest son cannot get enough of the chips on turkey sandwiches. And while I am not as all in on it as he is I agree, makes for a really fine sandwhich.

I hadn't heard of a late life onset peanut allergy before. Bummer about that and hope it doesn't come back to bite you. It is a really dangerous one for those who develop it early on.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Lays regular on bologna sandwiches


----------

